# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  Online, On the Road

## Travel2

When travelling with one bag, (no room for laptop) how to be online for browsing, email, etc?  Netbook? Iphone?  Blackberry?  Other?


Relative merits/experiences/other options?  What do you think?

----------


## alop

At this moment I'm using the tablet or an e-book.

----------

